# HAPPY EASTER



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE--Have a great day---Christ has Risen--He has Risen INDEED---------sb*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Amen Skip. May all have a joyous and safe holiday with your loved ones !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Same to you Skip and everyone else out here too. I am watching Nicole run around hiding easter eggs. Not sure how the whole thing got turned into a commercial holiday with a rabbit and I'm not a real fan of all that but whatever I guess. The little ones have fun with it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Easter.

The Rabbit is a pagan fertility symbol, brought in by the "church"(i use the term loosely) to appease the non believers that they wished to draw into their midst !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Happy Easter.
> 
> The Rabbit is a pagan fertility symbol, brought in by the "church"(i use the term loosely) to appease the non believers that they wished to draw into their midst !


 EGGsactly!


----------

